# Battery issues on my Ideos X5 Android phone.



## cpcarter (Nov 27, 2008)

I am forever charging my android phone twice a day, so that I can stay in touch with the modern world. My phone is a Ideos X5. I'm using 'Advanced Task Killer Pro' and 'Lookout' to maintain the phone. However, the battery is being drained faster. What can be done to stop the phones battery being discharged? Every time I use the internet on the phone, most of the apps start up automatically and I'm always trying to disable them without much luck. If you know what would help, I would like to know.


----------

